# another site full of PDFs



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

have fun

International Disaster/Fire Training Institute Library

:wave:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Snagged them .. now, gotta read them! :scratch


----------



## trishja (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

If you get a chance, reading the section on NIMS provides a good insight into how the .gov operates in a disaster situation. It's required study for LE, Fire, and Emergency Management types up here.


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

Interesting, The 2 most involved and therefore influential and possibly powerful agencies in a disaster are the DOD and USDA those two agencies will be involved in all aspects in a national emergency

on page 28

http://www.all-hazards.com/LGP/library/frpfull.pdf


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lots of nuggets,thanks!

I grabbed some hard copies back in the 80's from our local CD office,poor bored B_tard tripped over himself to give me one of about every thing he had in his closet.LOL!

Might be an idea to check your local guys out for real books,you can't read a PDF after an EMP.


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

you might not be able to read a pdf after an emp but you can print out just what you need.
Most of the brochures have a lot of fluff that you can edit out and don't need.
I just print the pages of the pdf with the info i need and forget the rest.
Then I have 3 ring binders with clear slide in sheets I put my info in. 
Makes it easier to flip thru and find things when its more organized.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

survivalist72 said:


> you might not be able to read a pdf after an emp but you can print out just what you need.
> Most of the brochures have a lot of fluff that you can edit out and don't need.
> I just print the pages of the pdf with the info i need and forget the rest.
> Then I have 3 ring binders with clear slide in sheets I put my info in.
> Makes it easier to flip thru and find things when its more organized.


That is an excellent idea. :congrat: I'll have to start my binder asap!


----------

